# Problem - Building hal-0.5.14_10



## jaymax (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello,
O/S 7.2 i386
`pkgdb -F` indicated a problem in the hal package. Installing from /usr/ports/sysutils/hal produced the following at termination of installation:


```
CCLD   hald
../hald/freebsd/.libs/libhald_freebsd.a(hf-acpi.o)(.text+0x7c7): In function `hf_acpi_poll_batt':
: undefined reference to `rint'
../hald/freebsd/.libs/libhald_freebsd.a(hf-acpi.o)(.text+0x80f): In function `hf_acpi_poll_batt':
: undefined reference to `rint'
../hald/freebsd/.libs/libhald_freebsd.a(hf-acpi.o)(.text+0x857): In function `hf_acpi_poll_batt':
: undefined reference to `rint'
../hald/freebsd/.libs/libhald_freebsd.a(hf-acpi.o)(.text+0x89f): In function `hf_acpi_poll_batt':
: undefined reference to `rint'
../hald/freebsd/.libs/libhald_freebsd.a(hf-acpi.o)(.text+0x8e7): In function `hf_acpi_poll_batt':
: undefined reference to `rint'
../hald/freebsd/.libs/libhald_freebsd.a(hf-acpi.o)(.text+0x92f): more undefined references to `rint' follow
gmake[4]: *** [hald] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.14/hald'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.14/hald'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.14/hald'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.14'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/hal.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/hal.
```

Have not been able to figure out cause or corrective step, advice sought.

Thanks


----------



## jaymax (Dec 15, 2010)

Port tree upgraded with 
`portsnap fetch && portsnap update`
but problem persists


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

```
pkg_add -r hal
```


----------



## jaymax (Dec 16, 2010)

Results ==>


```
pkg_add -r hal
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/hal.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/hal.tbz' by URL
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2010)

There is no packages-7.2-release directory, there is a packages-7.3-release directory, though (and a packages-7-stable one).


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2010)

There's also a packages-7-stable.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2010)

(I sneak-edited that one in already )


----------



## jaymax (Dec 17, 2010)

Now I am a bit confused!

uname -a =>

```
FreeBSD mydomain.com 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
pkg_add -r hal => The error message referencing "packages-7.2-release".
From the man pages for pkg_add

```
-r, --remote
             Use the remote fetching feature.  This will determine the appro-
             priate objformat and release and then fetch and install the pack-
             age.
```
Led me to believe that the appropriate release would be selected, apparently I was wrong, is that correct?

Now how should the "pkg_add -r hal" be constructed to point to the " packages-7.3-release directory" ?

I've attempted


```
pkg_add ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.3-release/Latest/hal.tbz
```
Resulting in =>

```
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.3-release/Latest/hal.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.3-release/All/perl-5.10.1.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: package 'perl-5.10.1' conflicts with perl-threaded-5.8.9_4
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'perl-5.10.1' failed!
```

Now, should I deinstall or pkg_delete perl-threaded-5.8.9_4, is there likely to be compatibility issues with dependents requesting or using perl-threaded-5.8.9_4 and now presented with perl-5.10.1 ?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2010)

jaymax said:
			
		

> Now, should I deinstall or pkg_delete perl-threaded-5.8.9_4, is there likely to be compatibility issues with dependents requesting or using perl-threaded-5.8.9_4 and now presented with perl-5.10.1 ?



Yes, that's why you should check the 20100205 and 20090328 entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  But be prepared to upgrade all your ports in the process.


----------

